# Military Working Dog pictures.



## visualintel (May 5, 2009)

I spent quite some times and started a collection of military working dog pictures from public domain resources. Hope you like it!

Military Working Dog Collection
http://www.visualintel.net/Special Topics/776096









A U.S. Marine Corps Marine serving with Charlie Company, 1st Battalion, 6th Marine Regiment, 24th Marine Expeditionary Unit, NATO, International Security Assistance Force, befriends a puppy dog while on patrol in Garmsir, located in the Helmand province of Afghanistan, June 29, 2008, during Operation Enduring Freedom. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Cpl. Andrew J. Carlson/Released)









US Air Force (USAF) Senior Airman (SRA) Gregory Darby, 8th Security Forces Squadron shares a quiet moment with his Military Working Dog "Mack" after completing the obstacle course at Kunsan AB, Republic of Korea (ROK).









Whiskey, an explosive protection military working dog with the 48th Security Forces, relaxes between the legs of his handler U.S. Air Force Tech. Sgt. Chris A. Beavers, a kennel master with the 48th Security Forces, at Royal Air Force Feltwell, England, on June 24, 2008. Whiskey is being retired because of medical reasons after serving over six honorable years at Royal Air Force Lakenheath. DoD photo by Airman Perry Aston, U.S. Air Force. (Released)









Cassie, a 2-year-old Labrador retriever, sits attentively among a cache of inert explosives at Lackland Air Force Base's explosive ordnance disposal shop. Cassie has a nose for trouble and is being trained by the Defense Department Military Working Dog School to become a bomb sniffer for the Federal Aviation Administration.

Military Working Dog Collection
http://www.visualintel.net/Special Topics/776096


----------



## ar3151 (Oct 12, 2007)

nice work on getting the pics together to show how versitile dogs are!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I actually really like these pictures. Thanks for posting them. My boyfriend is in the military now and I think he will appreciate them too.


----------



## AlaskaDals (May 4, 2009)

Outstanding photos! Very different angle of shooting dogs. You must be a military person to be able to take them. Great shots! I bet you can sell them to AKC or some working dog Mag. Maybe the Lab or GSD parent clubs would like to use them.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Thank you. Beautiful pics of our other heros out there.....


----------

